# Algae Growth



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

I have a 65 gallon somewhat heavily planted tank with 4" ecocomplete substrate, 4 36" t5 ho wavepoint flourescents (54 watts each I think)10 hours a day, Eheim filter and Pressurized Co2 setup.

My parameters are:
ph-7.0
ammonia-0
Nitrate-0
nitrite-0
Gh-7
kh-7
Co2- I believe translates to about 17-20

Anyway I have had increased algae growth the last couple of weeks (thread, beard and green slime). My question is is the algae due to not fertilizing? Should I start dosing ferts and if so how do you know what to dose?

P.s. the tank has been running for 3 months now. I had some thread algae problems before but I put in the co2 system and it cleared it up


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

I think you have to much light, you might need to up the co2 content a bit to counteract it, or try a shorter photo cycle, around 8hrs should be more than enough with that kind of lighting going on


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id probalby start by dropping the light by an hour or two per day. After that i'd try differnt co2 levels. Do you have a good co2 diffuser?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You only need half of that much light, and 0 nitrates is not good. Add some ferts(nitrates, potassium, phos), cut the light wattage and you will do better.


----------

